# Turkeys



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

So I have 2 turkeys that are about 5 months old. They are white broad breasted. So the other day, I came out and one of the turkeys had laid an egg!! But they stepped on it. So one of the turkeys also had like black circles around its eyes and some black spots on its head. And the pen was turned upside down! So I'm thinking that whoever laid an egg was trying to make a nest. But do you think they were fighting or the lack spots are due to a fight maybe with some outside critter? Also I think we're going to have to butcher one this weekend because it looks like there's a nick on its leg and its limping and falling when walking (this one is not the one with the spots). And sorry I have no pic right at the moment!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have no idea about turkeys or their behavior. I'm sure someone else knows.


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Thanks I just updated with some pictures


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was going to ask when those pics went up. We've had some that didn't show up for a while afterwards.

It's possible they got in to it especially if there is not enough room for them. A pic of their pen would help understand what you described earlier.


----------



## Tony-O (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks like they were fighting among themselves. They don't like to give up easily.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tony-O said:


> Looks like they were fighting among themselves. They don't like to give up easily.


That sounds like Guineas except they chase each other for hours. If the chaser catches the chasee then they tumble for a few seconds then get up and start the chase all over again.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like 1 turkey is pecking the other turkey.I had a pair of broad breasted turkeys.The male was very friendly and docile(he was so big I couldn't put my arms around him!!!) but the female was the complete opposite-territorial and mean to my chickens.She wouldn't let them eat and chased the chickens from the coop.I ended up giving them away.I would've butchered the hen and kept the tom but I don't like turkey so they got another home.


----------

